# Going to  Carrabelle in 3 weeks. Need to know a few things.



## leftystar (Jul 4, 2018)

I have a 16ft Carolina skiff. I'm trying to figure out if I want to bring my boat or just hang out on the beach. If It fishes  anything like steinhatchee I should be able to figure it out. I know I wont be venturing out much more than a light chop. Any info would help and any places to be cautious around.


----------



## brotherinlaw (Jul 5, 2018)

Fishes about the same.


----------



## Rabun (Jul 5, 2018)

It's all about the weather. There are plenty of sheltered areas that can be fished. On calm days you should be able to hit some areas off the beaches and venture into st joe bay.


----------



## rospaw (Jul 5, 2018)

Like BIL said ..... fishes like steinhatchee. Might be a bit easier. Stay on back side of Dog around the cut between Dog and George and site fish. Run out the cut to the wreck 2 miles out from Dog if weather looks good. Watch your finder on the way out due to some "other" structures to fish from shore to 2 miles out. Fish ANY bottom structure you see even as small as a washer machine. 
The BP / bait shop in town will give good info. nice folks!


----------



## leftystar (Jul 5, 2018)

nice thanks guys


----------



## Ihunt (Jul 6, 2018)

Watch the weather though. We had it get rough in us in a hurry last year. 3ft waves in the bay. Glad we were on the inside of the islands and not the outside.


----------



## Town2Small (Jul 12, 2018)

There is a "small craft" ramp in the state park with good fishing around that area. I like it because it's protected from wind and chop. It gets a little hairy at the bridge.. Although there is another "make shift ramp" by the bridge as well that is protected. (St. George island) Also a small craft ramp on the carrabelle side of Lanark like within 500 yards of Lanark ramp.. I know for sure to the right of bird island is a sandbar. So swing wide of it if you head out from Lanark.  Coming out of Carrabelle river keep straight after leaving the mouth. There are shallow oyster beds to the right.


----------



## leftystar (Jul 23, 2018)

Leaving Wednesday evening  be there until Sunday. Pretty excited about going. I have to do a little electrical work in exchange for room and board first.


----------



## BWebb88 (Jul 28, 2018)

How's it going?


----------



## leftystar (Sep 10, 2018)

BWebb88 said:


> How's it going?


It went ok. I finally found out how to catch trout on the beach it took two days to actually throw my bait in the grassy patches. I was too concerned about finding bottom structure. I should have landed 3 keepers 2 got away at the boat. several small trout. Got some info about fishing the docks and caught 2 nice reds. but Ill be back and learn more. I feel alot better about doing gooder next time.


----------

